# Winegard Aerial



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

I thought you might like to know I have made a fool of myself!

Testing my aerial which is duff and on the roof I started to pull the aerial cable through!

Then something told me I was doing something wrong! No pull through cord and too late.

Cable was fine when I checked it, but impossible to thread it back! 

As I have to buy a new one, I will wait until I remove it before threading the cable back.

Sometimes you just feel so stupid!

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank the Lord for that, I thought I was the only one, but didnt have the courage to admit it.

I did it with the co-ax from the distribution box, and found Video senders would work, Maplins, about 60 squid, and wireless.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Bandaid,

Thanks for making me feel that I am not alone!

Those video senders are great, I use them all around the house. Unfortunately no good for this application, but no worries, I reckon when I take the old aerial off the roof which is well bedded in with gunk, I should be able to route the new cable. Well I hope anyway!

Regards

Chris


----------

